# Lump/Bump on Paw



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Just noticed this lump/bump on Dex's paw this morning (of course, we were just at the vet yesterday!). It doesn't bother him at all, moves around a little if you manipulate it, is a little red (but not really) and somewhat crusty. He doesn't seem to have any pain in his paw or toe, so I don't think it's a swollen injury. No visible thorns, etc. Any ideas? Obviously, we'll take him in this week, but just wondering if anyone else has dealt with something similar. Cyst? Histiocytoma?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

My dog had one of these between his toes a while back - after a few days is was redder & more inflamed. I can't remember what the vet called it, but he had to be on antibiotics to get rid of it. After 4-5 days on antibiotics it was better. We finished the full prescription of course so it didn't come back on him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As much as these dogs tear through the wood/fields, I'm surprised they don't get more lumps and bumps. I just soak it in warm water with Epson salt a couple of times a day. It won't hurt the dog, and might help them. If it starts to feel warm to the touch, or gets larger, I make a run to the vet. If not I give it a few days before going to the vet.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks all. I'm thinking histiocytoma... but what do I know?! Haha. Just alarmed at how big it is and how suddenly it showed up! He has an appointment next week for his bordetella booster, so I'll have the vet take a look at it then unless it changes. Good idea about the salt soak, I didn't think of that! We're supposed to get a foot of snow tomorrow (are you ready, REM!?  ) so I'm hoping to avoid a vet trip for the next few days!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How's the bump?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me to update! It went down significantly the first week and lost the hair on it within a day or two. It's now flatter and pink, about the size of a dime. Our vet peeked at it but we decided to watch it for a while (she always wants to remove anything and everything immediately). I'm still thinking it's a histiocytoma. If it starts growing again or otherwise changes besides continuing to shrink, we'll take him in to have cytology done. It hasn't bothered him at all except the top of it gets scraped playing in the snow and bleeds a bit. I'll try and remember to snap some more pictures of it this week.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Pics as promised... it hasn't been as pink the last couple of days.

(And yes, he got his nails done after this picture )


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the hair loss, it happens anytime they have something that swells quickly. The only bad thing is when it happens on the front of a leg or foot. You don't realize just how much the hair protects the skin, unless its not there. 

I have one going to the vet next week to have a tiny bump (about the size of a day old ant bite) on her leg removed. Its probably benign , but its Lucy, and she has a history of cancer. I had her blood work done last week because we hit the mark of it not going away on its own. With June a year ago I jumped the gun, and had one removed on her foot. Had I waited the full three months it would have probably went away on its own. Its just sometimes hard to figure out what's the right way to go. The scare with Lucy made me not want to wait, and I should have.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Bump is almost gone! It just looks like he has a callous on the top of his paw. Now Birch has something going on with her paw pad though, haha. She got an Epsom soak of her own last night. And Dexter ate some cooked chicken bones while out for a run, so he's under close observation and had a nice breakfast of bread yesterday. It's always something! 

TexasRed - did everything check out OK with Lucy?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We had it removed Friday, and she is doing great. I do need to check my home phone messages and see if the vet has called, but don't expect to hear back from him until Wednesday.

I should have taken a picture of her when the sedation started to kick in. He lets me stay with the dog until they are relaxed. She was leaning on my daughter, and just started sliding down to a laying position on the table with her eyes barely open.
He said "She's mine now.", so we left to let him, and his assistant take care of her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good news Lucy's bump was benign, and she will be back to running in the fields in no time.


----------

